# 2x2 January 15, 2007



## pjk (Jan 16, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) F U F L' D2 B D F' D' F D2 B L F D B' L2 D L' F L' F' R' F' U
2) B2 R U' R' U' R D B L' F2 U' F' D2 B' R2 F U R2 D' L2 F' L' D' R D
3) F L2 U' L B L2 B L' B R' U2 L' B R F2 L' B2 U' R' B R2 D2 L' D' B'
4) L' B R D' B R2 U' R' F R2 D' R D F R F' L2 B' D R' D2 F' U2 R2 U
5) B' R F U2 L' B L2 D F2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D' R' D2 B U L' U2 B'


----------

